# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Massive problems with edging ultra hydrophobic lenses

## ayhua

Hello People,

i just received some very new, not-yet-sold product from a lens manufacturer. These lenses are super-super-super-hydrophobic and its completely impossible to get them edged without them slipping while the process.

between lens and blocking pad i've got a special foil that worked very well for just normal hydrophobic lenses, but now its completely bonkers.

are there any smart heads here who got maybe the same problem? or have a workaround?

----------


## lensmanmd

Have you tried anti-slip spray from OptiSource or Quantum?  Used in conjunction with an LSE pad, this has worked well for.  3M makes a good one, as well as Dynamic Labs.  
Doesn't the manufacturer provide an anti-slip topcoat with each lens?  You might want to ask them.  You might be inadvertently wiping the topcoat off during your first inspection process.  Just a thought. 
Another thing to look at is the age of your wheels or blades.  Dull wheels/blades will "grab" the lens more than sharp wheels.  
Good Luck

----------


## ayhua

> Have you tried anti-slip spray from OptiSource or Quantum?  Used in conjunction with an LSE pad, this has worked well for.  3M makes a good one, as well as Dynamic Labs.  
> Doesn't the manufacturer provide an anti-slip topcoat with each lens?  You might want to ask them.  You might be inadvertently wiping the topcoat off during your first inspection process.  Just a thought. 
> Another thing to look at is the age of your wheels or blades.  Dull wheels/blades will "grab" the lens more than sharp wheels.  
> Good Luck



fresh blades used for those type of lenses. even milling wont work. they're just tot slippery. the antislip sticker between lens and pad im using is like the spray imho.

no anti-slip topcoat delivered with those lenses, sadly.

----------


## lensmanmd

> fresh blades used for those type of lenses. even milling wont work. they're just tot slippery. the antislip sticker between lens and pad im using is like the spray imho.
> 
> no anti-slip topcoat delivered with those lenses, sadly.


We use many of Younger's FSVAR and they provide the sticker, which does work with their products, but not as well as the spray.  It may be overkill, but we use the Frixion spray from Quantum combined with the 3M LSE with minimal slippage on our Super Hydro products (dry or wet edging).  The LSE alone will not grip the Hydro on the AR we produce, neither do the stickers.  

Let me ask, are these FSV, or surfaced?  if they are FSV, yeah, they generally won't come with a topcoat.  If the lab provides the AR service, then they should be able to add the top coat in-chamber.  You just need to ask them.

----------


## redb

> Have you tried anti-slip spray from OptiSource or Quantum?  Used in conjunction with an LSE pad, this has worked well for.  3M makes a good one, as well as Dynamic Labs.  
> Doesn't the manufacturer provide an anti-slip topcoat with each lens?  You might want to ask them.  You might be inadvertently wiping the topcoat off during your first inspection process.  Just a thought. 
> Another thing to look at is the age of your wheels or blades.  Dull wheels/blades will "grab" the lens more than sharp wheels.  
> Good Luck


hello. just join here. I want to know is there any problem using anti slip top coat like peel off the lens coating when removing it? thank you

----------


## dima

> hello. just join here. I want to know is there any problem using anti slip top coat like peel off the lens coating when removing it? thank you


Hi everybody,
For my experience: it depends by the method.

If you use directly a special anti slip pad or standard pads with "anti-slip spray" and the lens is a good AR lens.. " you have to clean very well the lens and.. enjoy :) but if you use an additional "plastic film foil for anti-slip "  from lens and pad/block  sometimes is very boring take out the film... you have to take warning from scratch the lens... 

sorry for my bad English I want improve :)

----------


## dima

> fresh blades used for those type of lenses. even milling wont work. they're just tot slippery. the antislip sticker between lens and pad im using is like the spray imho.
> 
> no anti-slip topcoat delivered with those lenses, sadly.


Hi, there are many anti slip foil or pad with different quality... some is not so good with all AR... try another brand or the spray.
or...
A very rough method for experiments... use on a sample lens/cheap lens with this AR.... put a layer or  two of... simple sticky tape like schotch tape for the boxes...
than re-mark the lens with lensmeter... put the block with a new pad... and try.... the problem is peell out the tape after without ruin or scratch the lens...

with my old weco cnc90 it works but now in the shop where I work we use a spray.

----------


## scriptfiller

I've found 3M Surface Saver Tape to work in situations like this.  I cut a square of it out and place it between the lense and blocking pad (3M 1700M).

----------


## Tallboy

I'm interested in what these lenses are, spill the beans!

I have yet to find a lens that slips if I use DynaGrip Xtreme lens film, nothing slips.

So who is making this superduperhydrophobic lenses you are playing with eh?

----------


## dima

> I'm interested in what these lenses are, spill the beans!
> 
> I have yet to find a lens that slips if I use DynaGrip Xtreme lens film, nothing slips.
> 
> So who is making this superduperhydrophobic lenses you are playing with eh?


It is  strange.
Maybe the pressure of the edger is a little weak?

----------


## jefe

> Hello People,
> 
> i just received some very new, not-yet-sold product from a lens manufacturer. These lenses are super-super-super-hydrophobic and its completely impossible to get them edged without them slipping while the process.
> 
> between lens and blocking pad i've got a special foil that worked very well for just normal hydrophobic lenses, but now its completely bonkers.
> 
> are there any smart heads here who got maybe the same problem? or have a workaround?



If you crib the lenses with a bandsaw before inserting them into the edging chamber you decrease the chance of slippage.  I will often try to eliminate over 90% of the lens waste before edging.

----------


## hbvision

I from the lenses by cutting them oversize first. 6 to 9 mm on toughing cycle only.

Was looking at using a square of blue painters tape on the back side, but that wasn't necessary. Not sure how the adhesive would affect the coating but a test lens seemed to be ok even after chuck pressure of a cut cycle

----------

